# Murray Built Elgin Oriole.



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok so its not a deal but these are hard to find and Its one of my all time favorite frames. And its got a lobdell saddle and post.   Looks like Roadmaster fenders and the wrong fork. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152095362428


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 23, 2016)

Schwinn truss forks.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

